# Celtman



## NeoCaesar (14 Jun 2012)

Does anyone know when 2013 entries open and how quickly they are likely to fill?


----------



## fimm (15 Jun 2012)

If there's no information on the website, then it may be that no-one knows yet! This is the first year that they've run it and I suspect they will want to see how it goes before starting to think about next year.
There's a thread about the race on the TriTalk forums (which includes contributions from the race organiser) - if you have a look at the start of it then you'll get some idea about how entries went this year.

(I've been following the TriTalk thread, because I know that part of the world a bit, and my boyfriend and I thought about getting involved with support/crewing until we realised that it is the same weekend as his big race of the year!)


----------



## NeoCaesar (16 Jun 2012)

Sorry, blame this thread on my impatience -the site answered my question. November and all entries go into a ballot if anyone is interested...


----------

